# Costco 2013 poseable skeletons have arrived!



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey gang, heads up. My Costco has put out their entire stock of poseable skeletons. An employee told me about one third of their stock is already gone!!!! I missed out last year, but I more than made up for it today.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Hey gang, heads up. My Cosco has put out their entire stock of poseable skeletons. An employee told me about one third of their stock is already gone!!!! I missed out last year, but more than made up for it today.


Pics or it didn't happen!!! LOL!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahahaha. Ya know they say... What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas! Oh wait, I'm in South Carolina. Teehee


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We don't have CostCo around here so need to rely on the Wally skellies, which aren't too bad, just not poseable.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I really need to find a way into this place without a membership


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

crap, that means i'm gonna have to go to costco today...rats


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Go in thru the exit. It doesnt matter, you just can't buy anything without that card. Here in FL (not sure in any other state) you can't stop people from using the pharmacy or food court because they don't have a membership.



awokennightmare said:


> I really need to find a way into this place without a membership


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Please a post under already established Costco skelly thread for 2013*

Thanks for posting Halloween Lady. There has been a thread started under this in the Prop forum when the first East Coast ones were spotted in the stores there. Please everyone post there so members have only one thread to look through. Otherwise folks might miss out learning about it arriving in their area, which last year happened...and there's nothing more frustrating that to want something and find out you learned about it too late. Thanks everyone. Here's the link to the thead:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...y-july-10th-but-guess-who-had-what-today.html


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...y-july-10th-but-guess-who-had-what-today.html




If that is the thread that Costco Skelly talk is going in... Perhaps a moderator can put Costco Skeleton somewhere in the title or people will have no clue.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I actually see no problem with a thread for different stores, there is one for Dollar Tree,, Michaels,, etc. so why not Costco? 

Speaking of which, my SIL has a member ship, I might have to bug her to take a trip!  
How much are they,, any one know??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe this thread could be changed to "2013 Costco Shopping Finds" or something like that and that way other items they might carry for halloween could be included. Generally they only get in a few items. 

I saw two (2) Crystal Skull Vodka Decanter and Martini Glass Gift Packs when I was in my store on Monday. Very limited quantity for some reason...maybe old stock? I have pics I was going to post and apparently haven't loaded into my album yet (got 5 pics uploaded and then got error message and forgot to retry). Will do so later today and post here.

The above link to the Pose-N-Stay skeletons will take people to the Prop Thread where that item is being tracked across the Costcos nationwide and eventually in Canada I think.

Moderators, can you help us out?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bethene said:


> I actually see no problem with a thread for different stores, there is one for Dollar Tree,, Michaels,, etc. so why not Costco?
> 
> Speaking of which, my SIL has a member ship, I might have to bug her to take a trip!
> How much are they,, any one know??



The price will vary across the country depending on the shipping costs from point of origin I assume. I think I've seen two different prices so far depending on where it was bought (I know people have been mentioning prices on the other thread). Nothing yet for the West Coast where I'm at and we should start seeing them by next week. If this year follows last year, the cheapest prices were on the West Coast $34 I think. East Coast was next lowest and the midwest was the highest price maybe $37 or $39 if I recall correctly. Only thing I could figure was that they came from China and the coast areas were easiest to ship to and the MidWest required trucking inland further and the increase in price covered fuel costs. But who knows.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,,, of course,, I would live in the highest price area! LOL!!!!! but will have to see if I can come up with extra cash and then get the sil to bring me..

Love the crystal skulls!!!! quite expensive though here


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm pretty dead-on middle of the country, and I think they were ~$38 here last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just picked up a skeleton here on the west coast for $34.99. _More info for these under the Prop Section _(clickable link to that thread there). Price varies by area of the country.










My store did have a set of 3 halloween themed pillars out, LED, battery operated. Your choice all purple or all orange. It's a start to halloween.





























Here is the Crystal Skull Vodka gift box I saw on Monday. My store only had 2 left, and were sold out when I went back today. I'm thinking maybe this has been stocked for a while. But other locations may still have it on the shelves.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I like those LED candles. I have a similar skull decanter from a brand of vodka. It also came with a pair of shot glasses shaped like skulls. I'm a member of Sam's but didn't want to join Costco as well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Anybody else had any luck finding them at their local Costco's?


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

The Costco in Henrico County, Virginia has them at the entrance for $38.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh! I may have to run out and get these. How do they compare to the Walgreens skeleton? How tall are they?

Edit: I just called my local Costco in Springdale Ohio (in Cincinnati). They have 22 in stock! I will be going to pick mine up tonight!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Just saw them here in the SF Bay Area at the San Leandro store. Had about 20 out on the floor.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got my Costco skeletons today! 









They are $37.99 in Ohio.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Got mine yesterday...............now I have to take him out of the box and hang it in the garage with the other ones so the Hubs will never notice..........


----------



## Ogdog (Jul 24, 2013)

The Costco In Corna Ca on Mckinley has thier shipment on aisle 120 (picked up 3 last night)


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Got one today in Frisco Texas


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone seen them in Canada yet? I'd love to get one but I have no membership either.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

If you want a Costco skeleton, don't wait! Call your store and go right away if they say they have them. Yesterday, our store said they had 34 in stock. Today I got over there, and there were only 6 left, and they weren't expecting another shipment. I bought 2, and another couple was there considering the rest. Also, they were in an obscure spot, and several aisles away from the harvest wreath and Halloween candles. I had to ask an employee to help me locate them over by the bicycles. 

I am so happy they are carrying this item again this year. Last year I bought one, loved him, and went back to get more but they were all sold out.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

scheibla said:


> Just got my Costco skeletons today!
> 
> View attachment 160308
> 
> ...


Thanks! Did they have a lot left?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Riverdale, Utah checking in.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I picked up 2 more to join my 5 from last year. That make 7 Costco, 8 Wallies, and 4 Bucky's. I think I need to stop now... 

Eric


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Thanks! Did they have a lot left?


They had 21 left when I bought mine!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Any idea if these guys will stand up freely? Obviously I think they will tip over, but what I would like to know is when you stand them up will they collapse? Or would they be able to hold their position?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> I picked up 2 more to join my 5 from last year. That make 7 Costco, 8 Wallies, and 4 Bucky's. I think I need to stop now...
> 
> Eric



Sounds a bit like me. I added one this year (so far) giving me 4 Costcos, 5-6 Wallies, and 2 Diddams. Those are full-sized guys. I have a few smaller guys and a half dozen or so of the Big Lots blow mold guys (they look so sad now and I almost hate to pull them out!) With the Costco pricing right now and with my store still having some in stock, it's so tempting to add more, but I think "how many do you really think you need or can get by with for your various haunt themes each year?" I know my carnival theme will use a bunch and i'm hoping I can get by with what I have now. I have partial skeleton bodies too that I'll use for props so if I do it smartly think I should be set.

i can't believe that several years ago before joining HF I had ZERO skeletons and now our family has plenty of skeletons in our closets! LOL.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

cathartik said:


> Any idea if these guys will stand up freely? Obviously I think they will tip over, but what I would like to know is when you stand them up will they collapse? Or would they be able to hold their position?


The knees lock in place. As long as you tied them to a pole or something to keep them upright, they should do fine.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I just bought one to compare with my Wallie. I like that the construction seems sturdier .. but I am going to return him to get me another Wallie. They can only pose in a couple positions. Standing, sitting and waving. They can only lift their arms up and the wrists and ankles are not movable. I need a more poseable skeleton for my purposes.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sounds a bit like me. I added one this year (so far) giving me 4 Costcos, 5-6 Wallies, and 2 Diddams. Those are full-sized guys. I have a few smaller guys and a half dozen or so of the Big Lots blow mold guys (they look so sad now and I almost hate to pull them out!) With the Costco pricing right now and with my store still having some in stock, it's so tempting to add more, but I think "how many do you really think you need or can get by with for your various haunt themes each year?" I know my carnival theme will use a bunch and i'm hoping I can get by with what I have now. I have partial skeleton bodies too that I'll use for props so if I do it smartly think I should be set.
> 
> i can't believe that several years ago before joining HF I had ZERO skeletons and now our family has plenty of skeletons in our closets! LOL.


There are worse things than skeletons in the closets...like my wife's expression when she saw me bringing the two new Costco skeletons home... 

Eric


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

cathartik said:


> Any idea if these guys will stand up freely? Obviously I think they will tip over, but what I would like to know is when you stand them up will they collapse? Or would they be able to hold their position?


i plan to give one of mine 'cement overshoes' and I think that will hold him upright and in place.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I just got back from Costco where I picked up a couple of skeletons. 

I use old disc brake rotors as the base for a pole to stand them up. Works great, nice and stable and basically indestructible. The base is very low profile and I just drill a hole in the pole and use it to zip tie the skeleton's spine to the pole.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Great thanks for the replies!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I bought 3.  Now I have three Wallies and three Costco.  I'm going to tear one of my Wallies apart to make a ground breaker and a spell book stand.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

cathartik said:


> Any idea if these guys will stand up freely? Obviously I think they will tip over, but what I would like to know is when you stand them up will they collapse? Or would they be able to hold their position?


Last year I drove some short re-bar into the ground (about 2 1/2 - 3 feet long), left about half sticking out, and securely zip-tied the skelly's leg to the re-bar - this kept the skelly standing upright without looking like it was supported by anything. Had some breeze, but no strong wind, so I can't tell you what it would take to blow them over with this method.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> I bought 3.  Now I have three Wallies and three Costco.  I'm going to tear one of my Wallies apart to make a ground breaker and a spell book stand.


i'd love to see that spell book stand when it's done!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The skellies have invaded Colorado. Picked up two in my way home from work. On of my fellow CO Haunters picked up five!


----------



## Thom Kent (Aug 14, 2013)

I am looking for a Pose-n-Stay skeleton that I can manipulate into a sitting position. I ride a recumbent trike around the neighborhood for exercise, and get quite a few stares from the neighbors as it is an unusual mode of transportation. I am thinking of including the trike in my outdoor display, only with a skeleton sitting in the seat gripping the handlebars. Is the Costco prop the way to go, or is there another skeleton that would work better?

View attachment 167449


----------

